# Taliban lose 130 in three day battle with Royal Marines



## Crusader74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Taliban lose 130 in three day battle with Marines

By Thomas Harding, Defence Correspondent

A force of 700 troops from 42 Commando along with Danish and Afghan troops swooped on the Taliban base of Marjah in a helicopter air assault that took three waves to offload the men.

With Marjah a main base for processing opium and training forces, the enemy put up a fierce fight as the commandos swept through a network of mud brick compounds. 

Fighting was at very close quarters with troops using pistols, machine guns and in one instance a £49,000 Javelin rocket to take out the enemy.

They were also supported by Dutch F16 jets, British Apache attack helicopters and American Cobra helicopter gunships.

Only two commandos were injured during Operation Blue Sword compared to an estimated 200 to 300 Taliban wounded. It is believed that the enemy dead included a Mullah regarded as a “high value target” by the military.

The Taliban were said to have been so determined to hold onto the stronghold that reinforcements were called for from the Pakistan border 160 miles away.

“This was a very successful, deliberate joint operation that demonstrated clearly to the enemy that the Task Force continues to operate where and when it chooses,” said Lt Col Al Lister, chief of operations for Helmand Task Force. “Marjah has previously been a safe haven for the enemy; we have shattered that illusion and more will follow. We will continue to erode the capability.

“Marjah has long been a region that the insurgents claimed as their heartland, a place they felt secure and where they could gather, equip and train their forces,” the MoD said in a statement. “It was also where they moved and stored weapons and explosives, and where the links between the insurgents and narcotics trade have been at their strongest.”

The Marines also discovered an arsenal of weapons and ten Improvised Explosive Devices which were disarmed. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/news...h-Marines.html


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Most excellent!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Well done!  It's great to hear of of a successful operation with little casualties.


----------



## riptide (Mar 27, 2009)

Get some Taliban


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 27, 2009)

Marines of any flavor get the job done... Congrats Royal Marines and semper fidelis.


----------



## pardus (Mar 27, 2009)

Excellent!!!

Well done lads!


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 27, 2009)

OUTSTANDING Job men.  HooRah Marines.  Very well done....


POS's.... enjoy paradise... I hope the Marines dipped the tips of their bullets in pork fat....


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 27, 2009)

Hoofing


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 27, 2009)

It's disconcerting that the Taliban is still able to mass in those types of numbers, seven + years on...

Nonetheless, glad to hear about the mission's success.


----------



## AWP (Mar 27, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> It's disconcerting that the Taliban is still able to mass in those types of numbers, seven + years on...
> 
> Nonetheless, glad to hear about the mission's success.



Indeed.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 27, 2009)

Get some, 42 Commando et al. Enemy KIAs in the triple digits. Nice.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 28, 2009)

IMHO - they should try this again but do this for every major stronghold they know about at the same time or at least as many as they can create support packages for.  I wish the number of troops needed were there to get the job done a long time ago.

Inspiring Job!


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 28, 2009)

08steeda said:


> IMHO - they should try this again but do this for every major stronghold they know about at the same time or at least as many as they can create support packages for.  I wish the number of troops needed were there to get the job done a long time ago.
> 
> Inspiring Job!



There always have been plenty of troops available to get the job done.
It's up to higher command to allow the right troops to take the gloves off and get the job done;):2c:.


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> There always have been plenty of troops available to get the job done.
> It's up to higher command to allow the right troops to take the gloves off and get the job done;):2c:.



Crazy talk!  Hmph, you act like you spend time over here and have formal training and experience in things like COIN.

Look, the pros are in charge. Their years of mech infantry have prepared them for this moment. Take a knee.

;)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 28, 2009)

"Take a knee..." LOL

I love it when the politicos find a general that agrees with them and then use THAT guy's opinion.  :doh:


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 29, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Crazy talk!  Hmph, you act like you spend time over here and have formal training and experience in things like COIN.
> 
> Look, the pros are in charge. Their years of mech infantry have prepared them for this moment. Take a knee.
> 
> ;)



I just laughed hard enough to have a little dribble of pee come out:eek:.


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2009)

shortbrownguy said:


> I just laughed hard enough to have a little dribble of pee come out:eek:.



:doh:  LMAO!


----------

